Ask HN: How many months after launch until your project was ramen profitable? - laksmanv
======
jgritty
About 9 months. But our only costs are an Apple Developer License, and a
Business license for the LLC. We're not considering our time to be paid, since
we have day jobs. [http://gif-wallet.com](http://gif-wallet.com)

We can almost split a top ramen a day (assuming 4 for a dollar).

If you take a Taco Bell hot sauce and put it on Top Ramen, it tastes exactly
like poverty.

------
pattrn
It has been about 9 months without making any money. The app also doesn't have
a monetization strategy yet (focusing on making an awesome product first), so
that makes sense. There has been a large uptick in organic traffic recently
(without any PR or paid advertising), so monetization may be in the immediate
future.

Still can't buy ramen.

[https://plansible.com](https://plansible.com)

------
UK-AL
Well this thread isn't boding well for iOS apps.

------
soulchild37
About 4 month, wouldn't say its ramen profitable but it cover the cost of
Apple Developer License and Business license for sole proprietorship.

It is earning $0.9 per day on average since day 1.

------
cm2012
My consulting practice became ramen profitable after 2 weeks.

